# favorite fly store



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Not to advertise, but a while back I lost all of my flies to rust and dust, and I was able to really cheaply replace them here, just thought I'd post it since most places around houston can drain a paycheck pretty fast. Word of caution- they're tied pretty well, but the hooks aren't exactly the highest quality -- no breaks yet, but they rust a little faster than what I'm used to. 
www.kenyanflies.com

Anyone else have a favorite place to buy flies?


----------



## TXFlyFisher (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm a fan of iFly. they ave anything you will ever need and if they don't have it their tier will make it.


----------

